# Campagnolo Tattoo



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I am considering getting a Campagnolo tattoo for Father's Day. I have a deep - from the '70's when I could not afford it - abiding love and committment to all things Campagno. The only ones I have seen are on the Campy Only site. Anyone have other examples, or have a Campy tattoo? Just curious. I figure anyone who frequents this forum will understand and relate.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RoyIII said:


> I am considering getting a Campagnolo tattoo for Father's Day. I have a deep - from the '70's when I could not afford it - abiding love and committment to all things Campagno. The only ones I have seen are on the Campy Only site. Anyone have other examples, or have a Campy tattoo? Just curious. I figure anyone who frequents this forum will understand and relate.


hell...just do it.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Gotta be better than a SunTour tattoo.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

here are some ideas....


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

I generally think tattoos are pretty stupid. You put "artwork" on your body that looks like a cartoon when new and only gets worse over time. But, if you want inspiration you should check this site out.

http://www.campyonly.com/tattooed.html

Tim McTeague


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*keep it simple*

I'm a fan of tattoo's that mean something to you. I can understand this passion of campy. Make it simple and make it meaningful.
I've got a tattoo to remember the first bike race I won and I am planning a tattoo to commemerate my finishing of the 48 NH 4,000 Footers.
While I disagree that tattoos are "stupid" I do think if you're going to invest the time and money that you want to take care of it. Therefore someplace that you can keep it out of the direct sun (or minimize exposure) will keep it looking nice for years. Because my bike race one is on my upper thigh, it has kept it's color and has not faded at all even though it is close to 11 years old now.

To quote my tattoo artist when his mom would say, Why do you want to do that to your body?...you weren't born with tattoos.
His response.
"We weren't born with clothes either, but we wear those everyday"


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

My two daughters, wanting to brag that they gave their dad a tattoo for father's day, twisted my arm. Well, I did the retro 'campagnolo script over the globe' logo on the left upper arm. Foolishness to some, but to me a tribute to the greatness that is Campagnolo, with a nod to Emily and Catherine.


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

onrhodes said:


> To quote my tattoo artist when his mom would say, Why do you want to do that to your body?...you weren't born with tattoos.
> His response.
> "We weren't born with clothes either, but we wear those everyday"


But would you be caught dead in the clothes you wore in high school? Fashions come and go but tattoos are forever, or at least until laser treatments.

Tim McTeague


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

mcteague said:


> I generally think tattoos are pretty stupid. You put "artwork" on your body that looks like a cartoon when new and only gets worse over time.


We're all entitled to our opinions, but mcteague's above post is such a banal cliche that even typing it was a waste. Please go play 'judgemental mommy' somewhwere else. 

The Campy tat sounds cool, especially because it's from your daughters, so there's a lot of meaning behind it. I once saw a guy in New York with a Super Record derailleur tattooed on his arm/shoulder. Beautiful work. I've often considered a Campy tat for the reason as you, but I'd probably opt for the Campy shield/hub/wing logo. 

To onrhodes: I'm super curious what your '1st bike race win' tattoo looks like?


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

the seamus said:


> We're all entitled to our opinions, but mcteague's above post is such a banal cliche that even typing it was a waste. Please go play 'judgemental mommy' somewhwere else.
> 
> The Campy tat sounds cool, especially because it's from your daughters, so there's a lot of meaning behind it. I once saw a guy in New York with a Super Record derailleur tattooed on his arm/shoulder. Beautiful work. I've often considered a Campy tat for the reason as you, but I'd probably opt for the Campy shield/hub/wing logo.
> 
> To onrhodes: I'm super curious what your '1st bike race win' tattoo looks like?



Wow, you managed to contradict yourself in the span of two sentences. I'm entitled to my opinion as long as I don't voice it on an opinion forum. If you don't want to encounter people with differing ideas from yours perhaps you are the one who needs to go elsewhere. Plus, you spelled judgmental and somewhere incorrectly. How's that for being a mommy?

Tim McTeague


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

RoyIII said:


> My two daughters, wanting to brag that they gave their dad a tattoo for father's day, twisted my arm.


Well then I think that it's only fair that you get your two daughters tattoo'ed for their birthdays.

I can stomach most fads but the flood of tattoos in recent years is untolerable.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not into tattoos, but here are a few pages of line art that may be useful.

http://www.campagnolo.com/trademarks.php


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

All up to you mate. We are all different and you are just expressing what is dear to your heart and hope to see some pics soon. I never thought about what tattoo I would get but at least your on track for knowing.

Stu


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

handsomerob said:


> here are some ideas....


I love the Campy winged wheels. If I were going to get a Campy tattoo it would be one of these.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Earlier this year I was in Miami Beach, Florida, for work and we walked right past Miami Ink (as in Miami Ink on TLC channel). I had this crazy idea to have the Campagnolo script tattooed across my ankle just above the tan line from wearing ankle cycling socks. Cooler minds prevailed (the thought of my wife divorcing me for doing it didn't help, neither) and I walked away without it.

Hindsight is 20/20. I'm glad I didn't do it but that's just me.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, here it is! Happy Fathers Day!!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

RoyIII said:


> Well, here it is! Happy Fathers Day!!


That is very tastefully done! Great choice!


----------



## djcrb9 (Nov 24, 2002)

mcteague said:


> But would you be caught dead in the clothes you wore in high school? Fashions come and go but tattoos are forever, or at least until laser treatments.
> 
> Tim McTeague


I for one would not want to be "branded" as it were, but i have many tattoos and cherish all of them. You don't like them, you don't need to get them. My tattoos are most certainly forever, and that is why i got them.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only a true old school biker well understand this...........sweeeeeeeetttttt


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

*Expect to hear from Campagnolo's lawyers.*



Xyzzy said:


> I'm not into tattoos, but here are a few pages of line art that may be useful.
> 
> http://www.campagnolo.com/trademarks.php


NOTE: The trademarks shown in this website are registered trademarks of Campagnolo SRL and are used worldwide. Use or reproduction of these trademarks by any means and in any manner is strictly prohibited.

I guess that makes your tat extra-badass. Screw Campagnolo, right?


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

happy farthers day!


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

Molto bello! 

I had the same desire twenty five years ago but never took the plunge.


----------



## djcrb9 (Nov 24, 2002)

******* said:


> NOTE: The trademarks shown in this website are registered trademarks of Campagnolo SRL and are used worldwide. Use or reproduction of these trademarks by any means and in any manner is strictly prohibited.
> 
> I guess that makes your tat extra-badass. Screw Campagnolo, right?


It would never happen. I work for a company and have seen our logo tattooed on people, we'd never dream of suing anyone for that. It is a bit silly, though.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

******* said:


> NOTE: The trademarks shown in this website are registered trademarks of Campagnolo SRL and are used worldwide. Use or reproduction of these trademarks by any means and in any manner is strictly prohibited.
> 
> I guess that makes your tat extra-badass. Screw Campagnolo, right?


I hope that this is a joke.

If I owned a company that was revered to the point it warranted some ink, I would be honored. ... not litigious.


----------



## raghead (May 2, 2006)

I was joking, I just forgot the smiley. But that's what the copyright notice says on the link _...by any means and in any manner..._

However, I'm sure Campy would be honoured to have such a loyal customer. Every company wants brand-allegiance and your tat is quite an expression of that. It's not like you are trying to sell your arm as a geniune part. 

Contratulations, I guess. I have to say I'm not too sure about consumer identity tattoos, like Nike swoosh tattoos on jocks. But, we do live in a material world... What's wrong with a nice panther tearing out of the flesh or a "Mom" tat?

I love tats: I have two teardrops on my cheek, a spiderweb on my skull, a skull on my neck, LIFE on my right fingers, DETH on the left, and many others, none I regret.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Ah, they wouldn't mind. Besides I'm judgement-proof. I should try to get an advertising check! I love ink myself, and never went for it until now, but I did another, an arm band tribute to a band I have been in for 16 years.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 23, 2004)

gun2head said:


> Only a true old school biker well understand this...........sweeeeeeeetttttt


Oh, I don't agree. I got my first Campagnolo components just 2 years ago and I think it's pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------

